# Tornado/Tromba Praia da Luz - 17 Janeiro 2014



## amando96 (17 Jan 2014 às 12:46)

Praia da luz à pouco






(c) Petra Solange
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153705183580537&set=pcb.10153705183830537&type=1&theater


----------



## Vince (17 Jan 2014 às 21:29)

...



> *Tornado sobre o mar em Lagos*
> Um tornado foi registado esta sexta-feira, cerca das 10.50 horas, na praia da Luz, em Lagos. O fenómeno ocorreu apenas sobre o mar, acabando por perder força e não chegar a terra e foi testemunhado e registado por populares que se encontravam nas esplanadas junto ao areal.
> 
> "As nuvens começaram a ficar escuras e a formar um cone. Depois, choveu granizo e o tornado foi-se afastando, sempre pelo mar, em direção a Lagos, até se dissipar", contou, ao JN, Petra Solange, funcionária de um estabelecimento junto à praia.
> ...





> *Videos (c) Daniel Groom*
> 
> Parte 1
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10153735710220311&set=vb.884250310&type=2&theater
> ...






> *Reportagem TVI Lagos: tornado avistado no mar*
> Fenómeno ocorreu em frente à Praia da Luz
> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/video/14062528/1


----------



## camrov8 (18 Jan 2014 às 13:38)

se foi no mar é uma tromba de água


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2014 às 13:44)

Lá está...um fenómeno que deveria ter tido mais destaque nos noticiários... Mas já se sabe foi longe das suas redacções e vai daí a sorte é ter havido quem o registasse em fotos e vídeo! 

Claramente uma tromba marinha e com um funil jeitoso!


----------



## camrov8 (18 Jan 2014 às 18:16)

porque não partiu nada se houve-se telhados partidos éra noticia


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (23 Jan 2014 às 13:05)

camrov8 disse:


> porque não partiu nada se houve-se telhados partidos éra noticia



Por acaso aqui na minha região a poucos meses atrás na Ericeira houve uma tromba de agua que não provocou estragos e foi noticia!


----------

